# Rack & Pinion Leak



## BigRek718 (Apr 12, 2011)

So I got the dreaded news while my car was on the lift the other day. What is the best thing to do as of now? Can I buy a seal kit, or does the entire rack have to be replaced? 
If replacement is neccessary can i go used from a junkyard or would brand new be the best way?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's leaking past the seals, you could get a seal kit and rebuild it, providing you have the tools and time to do it. Seal kit will run about $40. Personally, I would get a remanufactured rack & pinion. You can get an A1 Cardone P/N: 263013 reman. rack assy. (includes inner tie rods) for around $225 online (not including core charge).


----------



## BigRek718 (Apr 12, 2011)

When the mechanic showed me. he used the term "sweating". Besides that, thank you very much for that, the core charge is refunded to you right?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Core charge is refunded once you send them the old part. Most will either give you a return shipping label or an RMA # (Return merchandise authorization #). I've never heard of the term "sweating" in referance to a power steering fluid leak; it's either leaking or it's not. Just Google search "A1 Cardone 263013" and click on "shopping" on the left side menu and you'll see a number or sources for the rack and pinion. I think PartsGeek.com was one of the cheapest. RockAuto.com wasn't far off.


----------

